# bow-sights for rifle



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Adjustment of 1/4 minute of angle in a scope means 1/4 minute at 100 yards, but that's ten thousandths of an inch within the scope. I think it's impossible to use a bow sight and even if you could setting the pins touching each other would mean hundreds of yards between points. I took my front pistol sight off and took it to the jewelry store to have two gold lines inlayed for reference points. Sighted in at 50 yards the first line is on at 150 yards. Spaced only a tenth of an inch down the second line is on at 350 yards. I should have used tape and marked spots for a more reasonable spacing. Still I know that if I want to hit at 100 yards I go halfway to the first gold line and it works that way.

Also this may interest you. On closeout I bought one of those red dot sights with three dots in for a crossbow. I thought it may work real neat on my AR15. So if I sight the first dot in at 50 the second dot hits at over 400 yards. So I tried it on a 50 caliber muzzleloader. If I sight in at 100 yards the second dot is on at 225 yards. At least I didn't waste my money. I got it for $29 and I'll get that much use out of it.

Also, there is no such thing as a magnum scope so you can get by with less money than I paid for my bow sight.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Any crappy scope would be better than what you are suggesting.

You can get by with something like a 3x9x40 Bushnell Banner, Amazon has them for $70. I had one awhile back, for what they are they are a pretty decent scope. Good enough to get by with until you can afford something better.

Here's the Amazon ad: http://www.amazon.com/Bushnell-Banner-M ... d_sbs_sg_1

Huntin1


----------

